# camera detector app



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

my wife travels a lot for work. she's heard of creeps installing cams in hotel rooms, bathrooms, locker rooms, etc....is there a good app to detect hidden cameras that any of you have used?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You need to quit watching movies and TV shows.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

huh? if an app can give my wife piece of mind, make her more comfortable while traveling, i want her to have it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Doubt there is an app for this....

Requires specialized equipment & someone who knows how to use it.

Also quite $$$$$$


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Apps like this exist only in Hollywood.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i assume these are bogus then?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fuLY1J3BtI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIvaxu_IrQE


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's the App from the first youtube video. 2 reviews, 1 good and 1 bad. 
At $4.99, Give it a try and let us know if it works. :thumbsup:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hidden-camera-detector/id532882360?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

No, they aren't bogus, but they aren't particularly reliable, either. They're better than nothing, if you're concerned about that stuff.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

bring some black paper and cover up potential hiding spots (vents, pictures, etc)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting concept. However I don't see it as a camera detector. I see it as a Specular Reflection detector. All it does is look for reflections. It would take HOURS to thoroughly 'scan' a hotel room.

A quicker and more likely far more reliable method would simply make up an excuse for asking for a different room. After all, the perv won't have cameras in multiple rooms.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

note to self..install cameras in multiple rooms..


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

If she is that worried, I am assume it's more about being exposed when dressing, etc...

Just have her do that in the bathroom with the light off with the door cracked to let a little light in but with her back to the door. She will have enough light to get dressed, but it will create a shadow that most camera's won't be able to give a good pic on... but she will still have to use the bathroom and shower...

Personally, while I understand the premise, I think you are going to make her more nervous having to scan the rooms everytime she goes into one...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dayexco said:


> my wife travels a lot for work. she's heard of creeps installing cams in hotel rooms, bathrooms, locker rooms, etc....is there a good app to detect hidden cameras that any of you have used?


Tell her to wrap her head with tinfoil...that should thwart those pesky hidden cameras.

Seriously is she that good looking that those pics would be valuable? If so we want pics! :laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Tell her to wrap her head with tinfoil...that should thwart those pesky hidden cameras.
> 
> Seriously is she that good looking that those pics would be valuable? If so we want pics! :laughing:


i had what i considered a reasonable question, apparently not. i find my wife very attractive, pick on me all you want, leave her out of it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Interesting concept. However I don't see it as a camera detector. I see it as a Specular Reflection detector. All it does is look for reflections. It would take HOURS to thoroughly 'scan' a hotel room.
> 
> A quicker and more likely far more reliable method would simply make up an excuse for asking for a different room. After all, the perv won't have cameras in multiple rooms.


The dedicated boxes are pretty quick - only a few minutes. I think the concern is that it's a randomly bugged room that she just happens to use.

Even before looking for cameras, block under the doors with towels or whatever, and tape over the peep hole, then check for cameras. The next step is to unplug everything and keep it unplugged. 

Nobody wants to haul around all the stuff needed to make sure there are no cameras.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dayexco said:


> i had what i considered a reasonable question, apparently not. i find my wife very attractive, pick on me all you want, leave her out of it.


Relax...I thought your question was a joke...


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

So these pervs really set up hidden cameras in hotel rooms and sift through days, weeks, months of footage of middle aged fat white business men looking for one halfway decent looking chick to come rolling through?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

schaefercs said:


> So these pervs really set up hidden cameras in hotel rooms and sift through days, weeks, months of footage of middle aged fat white business men looking for one halfway decent looking chick to come rolling through?


And they use very expensive highly sophisticated recording equipment and connect power as well as remote network access to these hidden cameras.

It's a hard thankless job...but someone has to do it....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

schaefercs said:


> So these pervs really set up hidden cameras in hotel rooms and sift through days, weeks, months of footage of middle aged fat white business men looking for one halfway decent looking chick to come rolling through?


Usually they have someone at the front desk.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just in case anyone isn't worried, I have a little audio / video camera sitting here that's about 1 1/8" by 2 3/4 ". Records onto SD card, and has a record on motion feature. I can set it up to monitor areas in daylight where nobody should be, and only have a video if someone / something was moving. Not as fancy as a game camera, but much easier to conceal. These are cheap and relatively small - I can easily afford to sprinkle 10 of these around. For enough money, I can get cameras that will do almost anything.


----------

